# Urlaubsfrage ???



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

Servus Koi-Spezialisten

Habe da ein grundsätzliche Frage, und zwar ....

Annahme ich hätte einen wunderschönen Koiteich mit ca. 70.000l und entsprechenden Besatz von der Größe, so um 50 -60cm der Koi. 
Weitere Annahme, die Technik umfaßt Trommelfilter/USIII, Helix-Tonne belüftet/unbelüftet und Biokammer (alles in Schwerkraft mit einer Promax 30000) + 2.000l Pflanzteich + autom. Teichnachfüllung.

So jetzt zu meiner Frage:

*Würdet Ihr für drei Wochen in Urlaub  fliegen/fahren* ???

Zum füttern der Koi hätte man eine Urlaubsvertretung.

Ist alles nur Annahme, also nicht Realität, mich beschäftigt einfach nur diese Frage, falls ich doch mit dem Koi-Virus einmal angesteckt werden sollte.

Hält die heutige Technik das was sie verspricht, Wartungsarm ???


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo Helmut,

man kölnnte die Technik und alles andere ja so bauen, dass man erst mal min 1 Jahr zum testen hat. 
Bzw. man verschiebt den ersten Urlaub nach dem Teichbau um ein weiteres Jahr. :smoki

Aber normalerweise sollte das schon funktionieren. Und wenn man dann noch jemanden hat, der eh min. 1x täglich füttert, was soll da dann noch schief gehen und dann noch wenn alles in Schwerkraft ist 

Evtl. solltest du demjenigen auch den entsprechenden Schlüssel da lassen, so dass er auch an die Sicherungen im Haus rankommt evtl. gießt er ja dann auch gleichzeitig eure Blumen im Haus.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Servus Olli

Also nach der Teichanlage, würde ich sowieso die ersten 2 Jahre daheim bleiben. Und Schlüssel zum Blumengießen und Samtpfoten füttern wäre auch möglich . Geschieht ja jetzt schon .

Nur mir stellt sich die Frage ob die Technik, zB. USIII > Schmutzablaß soweit zu automatisieren geht ??? bei einem TF wäre das keine Frage.

Habe hier nur Pensionisten/Rentner jenseits von 70 Jahren bei der Hand als Nachbarn. Nicht das die das vielleicht nicht können, aber wäre es zumutbar.

Ich denke halt eher an das "Unvorhersehbare", kann er/sie das checken .

Oder eben auf Urlaub verzichten ..... oder eben keinen Koi-Teich


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Helmut, die über 70 werden gern helfen, sie wollen gebraucht werden, mußt sie halt gut einweisen..


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Servus Werner

Gut einweisen ist gut .....

Wenn ich eine Liste erstelle mit den "Wenn das eintritt, dann .... " brauche ich ja schon den ganzen Urlaub 
und bestimmt vergesse ich den wichtigsten Punkt 

Wie macht Ihr das ..... fahrt Ihr nicht in den Urlaub


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Wir fahren eh meistens getrennt in Urlaub Helmut, aber.....

Ich traue meiner Anlage durchaus zu mal 2 oder 3 Wochen ohne mich aus zukommen (bei einem VF kein Problem so lange die Rolle voll ist).
Sollte bei einem Trommler aber auch der Fall sein, der US muss natürlich gereinigt werden 

Die Fälle zu dokumentieren, was ist wenn ? Eigentlich fast Unmöglich


Ps: Helmut... du machst mir Angst  (kleiner Insider)


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Servus Uwe



> Ps: Helmut... du machst mir Angst  (kleiner Insider)



Möchte mir alle Optionen offen lassen .... und ja .... Koi können einen in andere Sphären denken lassen 

Und dazu gehört auch die Urlaubs-Planung. 

Möchte doch "meine Lieblinge" drei Wochen später noch Gesund und munter im Teich schwimmen sehen .

Ob dieser Gedanke bei manchen Koiteichlern auch eingeflossen ist .


----------



## Micha2008 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo Jungs, 

habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Kois, aber so ein Karpfenartiger schwimmt bei mir seit 5 Jahren mit meinen Karpfen munter um die Wette, auch im Winter unter dem Eis, ohne Futter! 60cm hat er noch nicht  aber so zw. 40 und 45 cm ist er schon. Eingesetzt haben wir den Kleinen, also mein Nachbar und ich mit ca. 7cm.
Selbst wenn Du Deine Kois in Obhut gibst wirst Du keine Ruhe haben
ob alles glatt geht. Mein Vorschlag wäre füttere nicht wenn Du da bist und probier es aus ob alles klappt, klappt es nicht kannst du immer noch eingreifen, tja und dann wie schon mal erwähnt Urlaub getrennt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo Helmut,

das ganze ist wirklich ein Problem.

Normalerweise läuft ja alles reibungslos und keiner muss sich um die Technik kümmern, aber im Urlaub kommt es dann meist anders.

WIr hatten mit den Aquarien das gleiche Problem, alles vorher noch sauber gemacht, so das man nur noch füttern musste. Familie ins Auto, Wohnwagen hinter und ab für 3 Wochen nach Lüneburg. 
Nach einer einer Woche dann der Anruf: Pumpe steht und keiner weis weiter. Zu Dritt standen sie beim Becken und waren Ratlos.

Also ich ab ins Auto, nach 2,5h war ich wieder zuhause und nach 10 Minuten lief alles wieder.

Wären wir im Ausland gewesen, wäre es wohl Übel ausgegangen.

Das war allerdings auch seit dem unser letzter längerer Urlaub, es sind noch die beiden Hunde und das Haus dazu gekommen und wir beschränken uns auf 1-2 Tagestouren mit den Motorrädern oder als die Tochter noch im Haus war 4 Tage zum WM-Rennen in Europa.

Man merkt wieder, keiner kennt die Technik seiner Anlagen besser als man selber. Auch wenn man alles doppelt hat, Computerüberwacht usw. kann immer etwas unvorhergesehendes passieren.

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo Helmut

der ältere herr würde sich bestimmt gern kümmern. allerdings solltest du  vielleicht einen *teichbruder* in der nähe haben der sich im notfall mit der technik auskennt und nicht gleichzeitig in urlaub ist.
wäre dann für den älteren herr auch eine bruhigung, wenn er einen ansprechpartner in der nähe hätte für den notfall.

so könnte man sich gegenseitig helfen im fall des falles und jeder könnte mit ruhe in urlaub fahren.

Gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> so könnte man sich gegenseitig helfen im fall des falles und jeder könnte mit ruhe in urlaub fahren.



Obwohl wir ja nicht in Urlaub fahren (zumindest nicht zusammen) halten wir es auch so in der Nachbarschaft, wir kennen unsere Teiche und Technik, und man schaut halt mal wenn jemand nicht da ist, auch wenn es nur über's Wochenende ist.


----------



## fiffi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

Da ich mit meinem Mann für zwei Wochen wegfahren möchte, würde ich gerne mal wissen ob ich die Fische füttern muss. Bisher hat das immer mein Sohn gemacht aber er hat keine Zeit (wohnt weiter weg). Ich habe schon öfter gehört das es kein Problem sein soll Fische eine Weile hungern zu lassen. Es sind nur Goldfische und ein Sonnenbarsch     (1001 l Teich). Würde das ohne Futter gehen ?? gerade werden ja auch Aquarien für Leute empfohlen wo öfter Urlaub machen, da die Fische lange Hungerperioden problemlos überstehen können.

gruß hilde


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Also 2 Wochen ohne Futter würde ich nicht machen. Sicherlich können die mal ein paar Tage ohne (man sagt ja auch max. 2 Wochen). Aber darauf ankommen lassen würde ich es nicht


----------



## fiffi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo,

Sie knabbern als an der __ Wasserpest (zum Glück wächst genung nach) und zupfen an Algen. Mehr Sorgen mach ich mir um den __ Barsch, da lebendes so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist.

gruß hilde


----------



## Testpilot (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Wenn Die Technik über einen längernen Zeitraum kontrolliert und für zuverlassig befunden wurde, würde ich es tun ..... wenn gleich ich immer ein mulmiges Gefühl in der Bauchgegend hätte


----------



## fiffi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Urlaubsfrage ???*

Hallo nochmal,

Ich hab  jetzt jemanden gefunden der jeden vierten Tag füttert und für den __ Barsch kann ich noch was einfrieren. Das müsste klappen.

gruß hilde


----------

